# Aumentar los 6v a 12v en mi pumita (ciclomotor)



## kkroto (Ene 25, 2007)

hola gente como estan, les cuento, estoy en plena restauracion d un ciclomotor pumita y no consigo el faro delantero, bah en realidad no me gusta y qiero ponerle un farito iodo pero estos funcionan con 12 v y la motito me entrega solo 6v, me gustaria saber como agregarle un duplicador o algo por el estilo, y si c puede, alguna forma d hacer q cargue un bat d 12 para ponerle otros accesorios (jeje no sera mucho para mi vieja motometa  !!) desde ya les agradezco alguna sugerencia. SALUDOS desde tucuman-argentina


----------



## mabauti (Ene 25, 2007)

mira este link
http://www.reconnsworld.com/power/voltdoubler.gif


----------



## jm404 (Ene 11, 2010)

compra la bobina deluz de cualquier ciclomotor nuevo que son de  9 y 12 v - juki zanella o lo que sea  esa reforma se hacia hace tiempo ,y en las motos de carrera al revez se le colocaba una luz de 12v para no quemarla por las vueltas o se cambiaba la bobina de 12 por la de 6


----------



## tecnogirl (Ene 12, 2010)

kkroto: es posible convertir el ciclo a 12V ?. Salu2.


----------



## jm404 (Ene 12, 2010)

si  chequea bien y cambia la bobina que va en el magento por una de 9 o 12 v mientras que te de en la plaqueta no hay problema- la diferencia esta que es mas grande en diametro por el arrollameinto extra o sino  hacela vos agregando unas vueltas de alambre de bobina a la original. a se debe la reforma si anada bien el sistema y se consiguen lamparas


----------



## chaqueen (Jun 2, 2010)

kkroto dijo:


> hola gente como estan, les cuento, estoy en plena restauracion d un ciclomotor pumita y no consigo el faro delantero, bah en realidad no me gusta y qiero ponerle un farito iodo pero estos funcionan con 12 v y la motito me entrega solo 6v, me gustaria saber como agregarle un duplicador o algo por el estilo, y si c puede, alguna forma d hacer q cargue un bat d 12 para ponerle otros accesorios (jeje no sera mucho para mi vieja motometa  !!) desde ya les agradezco alguna sugerencia. SALUDOS desde tucuman-argentina



Si bien este es un post viejo de 2007 x ahi no solucionaste tu problema, te digo que va a ser complicado en el caso de que le quieras cambiar la bobina, vos acordate que la bobina de alta gira en conjunto con el embrague centrifugo, y tiene un peso determinado, tenes q tener cuidado xq si hay mucha diferencia de peso, se te puede desbalancear y se te termina partiendo el cigüeñal. Pero en definitva lo mejor seria ponerle un bobina de zanella sol que vienen de 12v las nuevas.


----------

